
Watch All the Apple TV Aerial Video Screensavers (2015) - rafaelc
http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/watch-all-the-apple-tv-aerial-video-screensavers
======
coffeecheque
Pity there isn't a single one from the southern hemisphere. That said, they
are gorgeous. I'd just like to see something from the other side of the globe.

~~~
nobodyshere
There should be some new 4k ones. They demo'ed them at the recent Apple event.

~~~
exikyut
Hmm.

Open question to anyone with the latest tvOS firmware sitting around: what
happens if you grep it for `entries.json`? Do you get a different URL?

Obviously what I'm getting at is ways to try and find (or keep an eye out for)
the latest URLs.

~~~
shadowfacts
This
([https://sylvan.apple.com/Aerials/2x/entries.json](https://sylvan.apple.com/Aerials/2x/entries.json))
appears to be the new URL for all the screensavers. The new entries file
includes both normal and HDR versions of each of the screensavers, though on
non-HDR displays, the SDR versions look a lot better than the (converted) HDR
ones [1]. Unfortunately, all the new screensavers are encoded using HEVC [2]
so they can't easily be played on OS versions without native support.

[1]:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial/issues/378#issuecomment...](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial/issues/378#issuecomment-329681377)

[2]:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial/issues/378#issuecomment...](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial/issues/378#issuecomment-333063235)

~~~
exikyut
Wow, that was awesome reading how the new URL was obtained!

Thanks very much.

------
sneak
see also:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

------
FabHK
John Gruber noted [1] that you can see a swimming pool with 2 sharks in it in
one of the 4K Dubai day flyovers, though I haven't found them yet...

[1]
[https://daringfireball.net/2017/09/thoughts_on_apple_tv_4k](https://daringfireball.net/2017/09/thoughts_on_apple_tv_4k)

Edit: Could be bottom right of Dubai, day, 1?

~~~
elFarto
Dubai, day 4, at the 2:30 mark, left hand side. I'm pretty sure they're just
painted on the bottom of the pool, not actual sharks.

------
legulere
Because Screensavers don’t save screens anymore maybe we should call them
energy wasters instead.

~~~
girvo
With the usage of OLED that’s not quite true, burn-in can happen again which
is an odd thing. Easier to fix than it was though, apparently.

~~~
dawnerd
It’s more image retention. I’ve used my lg oled to show quite a bit of static
images over the last year and haven’t had anything permanent. There’s even a
tool built in to help clear it up.

------
tempodox
These are nice, to be sure, but in the spirit of artificial pixel scrambling,
I can't help offering an antithesis:

[https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/5849/plasma-tunnel-
saver](https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/5849/plasma-tunnel-saver)

Still my favourite.

~~~
Fnoord
You might like Electric Sheep [1] as well then.

My fav is the Word of the Day. It shows a nice blue background which doesn't
hurt the eyes, with a word of the day. Though I don't use a screensaver on my
MBP anymore; it needlessly drains the battery. Instead, I made a small Python
program which selects a random word and shows the meaning for that word, using
dict. Now that I think of it I could've used the current date as seed plus
some calculations to come up with a stable word throughout the day which
changes daily.

I also like the Chromecast one with photos from the past, tho a bit
confronting Google has all that data.

[1] [https://gold.electricsheep.org/](https://gold.electricsheep.org/)

------
Roritharr
Anyone here who can point towards using them as Windows Screensavers?

~~~
Arie
Windows screensaver:
[https://github.com/cDima/Aerial](https://github.com/cDima/Aerial) Mac
screensaver:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

------
dmezzogori
brew cask install aerial

~~~
kintamanimatt
For those that are wondering: this installs these screensavers on MacOS.
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

~~~
rsync
Does it download the videos themselves onto your local mac or does it stream
them like the AppleTV does ?

~~~
kobeya
It caches them. Uses a ton of space though, so be careful.

~~~
alecthomas
Yep, 11GB.

------
wiradikusuma
Anyone know how to make this work for Kodi, especially as audio visualization?
(I don't mind downloading the videos first)

~~~
Nanite
[http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:Aerial](http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:Aerial),
actually installed it earlier today, had to reboot after, to get the downloads
working

------
blackflame7000
This slide show became available on Kodi about 6 months back and makes for an
awesome screensaver

